
Attorneys Suspect Motel 6 Calling ICE on Undocumented Guests - leephillips
http://www.phoenixnewtimes.com/news/motel-6-calling-ice-undocumented-guests-phoenix-immigration-lawyers-9683244
======
pavlov
_" We send a report every morning to ICE — all the names of everybody that
comes in. Every morning at about 5 o’clock, we do the audit and we push a
button and it sends it to ICE."_

Freedom-loving right wing patriots are turning America into East Germany. The
irony burns like acid.

~~~
slamdance
It started under Obama, but keep up the Left-Right narrative.
[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150418/11370530715/motel...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150418/11370530715/motel-
decides-it-should-just-start-faxing-all-guest-info-to-local-police-every-
night.shtml)

------
mikeash
It is fascinating how strongly some people react to illegal immigrants.

Does Motel 6 hand over their guest list to local police so they can check to
see if any of them are wanted for murder or rape? Nope! But being in the
country illegally? Can't have that!

I wonder what the false positive rate is. If I had a common Hispanic name
like, say, José Sanchez, I'd stay the hell away from Motel 6. Who knows where
I might end up.

~~~
phkahler
>> Does Motel 6 hand over their guest list to local police so they can check
to see if any of them are wanted for murder or rape? Nope! But being in the
country illegally? Can't have that!

Everyone has their thing, and they are here illegally - not just
undocumentedly as the media keeps trying to repaint it. But I'm curious who
they hire for housekeeping at motel 6, I suspect they may be using the same
type of people they are reporting and that would IMHO be rather umm... Choose
your words for that.

They might also call the local police if a guy with some young girls was
staying there with a constant string of men dropping by. You don't know that
illegals are the only ones they like to report.

~~~
mikeash
They're not reporting suspected illegal immigrants to ICE. They're sending
their entire guest list to ICE every day. This is quite different from calling
the cops when you have some actual reason to suspect a crime is in progress.

------
larrik
Yes: [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/motel-6-admits-
immigrati...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/motel-6-admits-immigration-
reports_us_59b9e79be4b086432b04471f)

